# Burnham MPO-IQ versus Buderus G125BE Oil Boiler



## danboston (Mar 29, 2011)

I have decided to replace my 50-Year old American Standard oil boiler (tankless coil) with a new oil-fired unit. Four adults live in a 1,700 ft2 ranch with 1,500 ft2 basement. We have 145 feet total length of Al-fin baseboard heating, all on the ground floor. I will be adding baseboard heating to the basement in the future. A heat loss calculation indicates a 90,000 btu/hr rate for the house. 

I am contemplating either the Burnham MPO-IQ115 with an ouput of 98,000 btu/hr or the Buderus G125BE/28 with an output of 97,000 btu/hr. Both of these are cast-iron boilers, with an AFUE rating of 86% for the Burnham MPO-IQ and 90% AFUE rating for the Buderus G125BE. The Burnham MPO-IQ apparently comes standard with an outdoor temperature control that adjusts the boiler water temperature based upon outdoor temperatures. Buderus supplies a similar control (Logamatic 2107) as an add-on for additional cost. The Buderus goes one step further and offers a condensing mode option as well (as a side note, I live about 10 miles from the Buderus headquarters in Londonderry, NH). 

If I go with the Burnham, I also plan to get a Burnham Alliance 50-gallon stone-lined indirect water heater. The contractor told me that the water in my area is not so great and not good for a stainless steel water heater  therefore he recommended the stone-lined tank. If I go with the Buderus, I would likely get the Buderus Logalux LT-200, which is a 53 gallon indirect water heater. Its not clear to me what Buderus uses  I believe it is stainless steel. But I also heard that stainless steel made in the US is not up to par with stainless steel made in Europe?

Anyone have any experience (good or bad) with either of these models? I heard that Burnham has had issues with the cast iron boilers cracking? Any recommendations regarding options with the Buderus (are they worth the additional cost)?   What about noise levels?  Is one model any quieter than the other?


----------

